# Artisan Brush Collection



## katred (Nov 30, 2013)

So has anyone tried these new brushes? I cannot tell a lie. I was initially drawn to them because of the ones that look like adorable little paint brushes, but I've picked up two of the eye brushes so far and have been very impressed. They're exceptionally soft, which I value, and they work well at picking up and/ or blending product. 

  So far, I have: 

  216 Medium smudger/ blending brush- It's a small-ish blending brush that I love for woking on the outer corners of my eyes and for doing more delicate blending jobs (e.g., with shadows that can sheer out easily if they're blended too vigorously). This is one where I really value the softness, because a scratchy brush on the outer corner of the eye is something that tends to get my eyes inflamed in a hurry. 

  234 Angled Shader brush- This one is a little less flexible, but for me, it's magic for applying shadows to the outer part of my lids and into the crease. It picks up a ton of product and so it's literally one move to get the shadow onto my eye and into the crease, then perfecting with a light bit of blending. it does one thing, but it does it really, really well and it's a godsend when I'm running late in the mornings. 

  So... anyone else have thoughts on these? Tried any of the more bizarre shapes?


----------



## mysteereous (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Katred! I am so excited about these brushes! After weeks of reading reviews and debating, I finally picked up two brushes during the MUFE Friends and Family sale this weekend. I got the 156 Flat Blush Brush (for light blush application) and the 158 Double Ended Sculpting Brush (powder and contour brush in one).​ 
The MA was nice enough to advise me not to wash these in any cleanser containing alcohol, as that will affect the softness of the fibers. I opted not to purchase the MUFE brush cleaner, as I have several synthetic wig shampoos that I figured would do the job. I washed the brushes yesterday and used all 3 brush heads today. Sooooo soft on the skin.​ 
They are medium sized, so they get blush EXACTLY where I need it (I have a long face and my cheekbones are not readily apparent). It is VERY easy to get color too close to my nose or too close to my under-eye area. I used the contour side of the 158 to sculpt with bronzer, then layered two blushes on my cheeks with the powder side of the 158. Lastly, I applied a highlight with the 156. I love that the brushes pick up just a bit of powder at a time, so I did not have to worry about over-applying (I tried). Normally after I do my cheeks, I have to blend the edges of my blush/bronzer/highlight with my all-over powder brush to get a more natural flush. However, these brushes seemed to blend as I was applying! No clean-up required.​ 
I can't wait to try these out with my MAC Mineralize Blushes! I am hoping they won't kick up so much powder and will give me better control of how much blush is applied, without my having to be super gentle when dipping my brush in the powder. I'll try to report back after I've given these more use. Looking forward to thoughts on the other brushes!​


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 15, 2013)

There are some that I definitely want to try out.


----------



## katred (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the tip on cleaning them, mysteereous! I definitely want to try one of the face brushes next. I have to admit, I really want to get one of the ones that looks like a house painting brush just for how it looks. I'm sure it would be a good foundation brush or decent for quick contouring, but the idea of having one just makes me giggle.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 28, 2013)

I usually hate applying my foundation with a brush, but the 106 is amazing! It's large enough for a quick application and never leave streaks.

  I also love the 140, 304, 260 and the 210. The 242 is good too, for a soft application in the crease, but it's not my favorite.

  They are so soft, easy to wash and dry quite fast.


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 9, 2014)

I sti have yet to get any of the new brushes but I lust over ALLLLLL of them


----------

